# Do Antidepressants Help IBS-C (serotonin)



## Maegwin (Nov 11, 2012)

I've been going through severe depression due to my IBS and the doctors prescribed me an antidepressant that is serotonin based. I haven't taken it yet because I'm leery about the side effects but I'm trying to find out if it has actually helped people with IBS-C aside from just relieving depression.

One of the side effects is diarrhoea, which may help me or not with my constipation. I've taken other digestional drugs that have given me diarrhoea (Resotran, Magnesium, Lactulos) but all they did was eject the moisture from my bowel and left a bunch of dry, compacted stool behind. However, I do know that if I'm happy my body tends to work better.

I'm interested in anyone's feedback. Have any other IBS-C sufferers taken serotonin based anti-depressants? How did it effect your symptoms?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually antidepressants do not have serotonin in them, they sit on various serotonin receptors. Generally the SSRI's tend to cross react with the "speed it up" receptors in the gut (and the gut uses serotonin receptors to regulate the movement of stuff through it).

Zoloft seems to be the most likely to help with IBS-C from what I have seen people post over the years.


----------



## HealthIsWealth (Sep 9, 2013)

I've never taken prescription anti-depressants before, mainly because I thought it might be difficult to get my doctor to prescribe them for my symptoms. But I looked up some natural OTC antidepressants that are regularly used. I found 3 that were highly recommended by Dr. Oz which are St. John's Wort, 5-HTP and SAMe. 5-HTP is supposed to be the precursor to serotonin formation that our body uses and St. John's Wort and SAMe are supposed to regulate several neurotransmitters.

Well I found a product that contains all three of these compounds in a propriety formula called Brain Pharma Inc Happy Pills (I know silly name right). But I have been taking these pills, just 1 a day (even though the recommended dosage is 2 a day) for almost 2 weeks now and I am having normal bowel movements again since developing IBS in early April. I would be constipated for several days, until I'd perform a weekly or biweekly enema, but I haven't had to do the enemas anymore or use other laxatives. Literally like the day after I started taking these pills they helped me have a complete BM, normal consistency and everything.

So the antidepressants may work the same for you, but if you are concerned with other side effects you could try the natural ones as well.


----------



## Maegwin (Nov 11, 2012)

Thank you Kathleen. I knew they had something to do with serotonin and thought they contained it. Thank you for the clarification. 

Thank you as well HealthIsWealth. I'll see if those natural ones are available here.


----------



## HealthIsWealth (Sep 9, 2013)

Oh didn't realize you were in Canada. I purchased them at Vitamin World, but they are also available online at VitaminWorld.com, VitaminShoppe.com and Amazon. Also here is the website from the bottle, for supplement facts: http://happypillswork.com/

There's caffeine in the formula, but it hasn't bothered me so far. But you could just purchase the active 3 herbs separately if you are sensitive to caffeine.


----------



## qeiane (Jul 31, 2013)

My friend is on prozac and it gives her the runs


----------



## Kj126 (Sep 29, 2013)

Before IBS
Lexapro- diarrhea for a few days then went away
Wellbutrin- the best side effect ever...I quit smoking!

With IBS
Wellbutrin- no side effects
Amitriptyline - dry mouth 
Fluoxetine (Prozac)-constipation

Usually my side effects lasted a few days and went away, those that didn't I just asked my doctor to find me something else to take. All of them helped my mood.


----------

